# Calling all ASA Limited shooters



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

Im in...going to prepay for the rest of the shoots tomorrow, let them know we mean business.
Daniel Gomez


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

1tex3d said:


> Im in...going to prepay for the rest of the shoots tomorrow, let them know we mean business.
> Daniel Gomez


Thanks Daniel!

You'll make ol Geno proud. :wink:


Unless you come over to team Athens... but he'll get over it.


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

a couple of the IBO finger guys will be at London to help you ASA guys out.
Its about keeping that limited class alive.
Dave Lewis


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

:thumbs_up


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

is this class fingers and sights?


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

deadeyedickwc said:


> is this class fingers and sights?


Yes


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

deadeyedickwc said:


> is this class fingers and sights?





CutTheLoop said:


> Yes


To be more specific... Any piece of equipment legal in Open classes, short of a mechanical release.


----------



## needleknocker (Nov 7, 2009)

I am back after 19 yrs away from the sport...am really amazed with what has happened to the finger divisions in both the ASA and NFAA groups. So many are missing out on the "art" of finger shooting...back in the day...we would have several groups of finger shooters...now we have few shooters. I have had several folks even ask what the finger tab was used for...

We all have to increase our efforts to keep our class alive...I thank you for your comments.... hope to see you at an upcoming shoot....in the meantime I will promote our style to the highest degree....take care....


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

needleknocker said:


> I am back after 19 yrs away from the sport...am really amazed with what has happened to the finger divisions in both the ASA and NFAA groups. So many are missing out on the "art" of finger shooting...back in the day...we would have several groups of finger shooters...now we have few shooters. I have had several folks even ask what the finger tab was used for...
> 
> We all have to increase our efforts to keep our class alive...I thank you for your comments.... hope to see you at an upcoming shoot....in the meantime I will promote our style to the highest degree....take care....


Thanks brother.... this may very well be the last breath for us, I'm hoping we can bring it back from the brink.


Here's to us and those like us....damn few left! :darkbeer:


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

No Pro-Ams near me but I'm tempted to shoot at the state shoot in KS this year but shooting barebow I'll sure be at a disadvantage in the limited class.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm planning on being at Paris, Metropolis and the Classic. Definitely will be talking to Mike Lepera and finding out what we need to do to keep our class intact!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

ProtecMan said:


> I'm planning on being at Paris, Metropolis and the Classic. Definitely will be talking to Mike Lepera and finding out what we need to do to keep our class intact!


Cool

Same 3 shoots I'm hitting this year. Look forward to meeting ya.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm interested in what your 3d compound barebow fingers divisions for both men and for women are called. i'm not familiar with the terms limited, open and pro.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

minnie3 said:


> i'm interested in what your 3d compound barebow fingers divisions for both men and for women are called. i'm not familiar with the terms limited, open and pro.


I don't keep up with IBO any longer, but ASA still has a separate bare bow class.

"Limited" class is any bow with any sight and other equipment except for mechanical release 40 yard max, half known(lame), half unknown. Limited Pro, same thing... except they shoot 50 yard max all unknown distance, they pay quite a bit more in entry.

While there is a bare bow class, I think they have the option to shoot with Limited shooters.

There is only a Limited class, it is not separated by gender... you either are or you ain't.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

CutTheLoop said:


> Cool
> 
> Same 3 shoots I'm hitting this year. Look forward to meeting ya.


With any luck, maybe we will shoot together!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I had no idea ASA had a seperate barebow class. 

I know IBO still does and it's called the compound unaided class (Men's is MCU).


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Supermag1 said:


> I had no idea ASA had a seperate barebow class.
> 
> I know IBO still does and it's called the compound unaided class (Men's is MCU).


It could very well be extinct itself... looking at the scoring section on their site, there's no longer a listing for it.

Could be, they have combined it with Limited.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

This has turned into a full blown pandemic!!! I figure our ABA (AR) got word of this happening and jumped in with both feet or got a head start so to speak. The real downside to this "thinking" is most of our clubs are ABA affiliated (to get insured, etc.) So most if not all clubs will follow whatever the ABA does. They are obviously following someone else's lead. I am afraid you guys are right, just a matter of time. This is some of that "brave new world" thinking. Act first........... think later........it sux


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

dont think the asa has a barebow class


----------



## luvyellow (Feb 28, 2006)

*Getting Started*

I've just been shooting fingers for a year now and am interested in shooting the 3-D. It is a challenge being a female and competing with the big dogs (wink).


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

We have to keep this class alive! After all this is a part of the history of archery.


----------

